# Tire balancing



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

I have to balance my 200SX and B13. They have different kinds of balancing like, All wheel, Front whell, etc. Which one is best for our cars?


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Oops, sorry. I meant tire alignment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

i would get all four.. that way yu know if yourcars back wheels are tracking right..iff they aernt that means you may need some major work done...then again if you only wanna spend 35 bucks just get the front done


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

On the B14s only the front can be aligned. Paying for a rear wheel alignment is just a ripoff since they can't move anything even if they try. On the B13 the four wheel alignment is best.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Alignment*

Thanks a lot guys. Im doing the B14 today.


----------

